# Trifecta/Electrical Problem?



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Moved to Engine and Technical discussion as this was initially posted in the Cruze Owner Project section. Please be sure to post in the correct section to get the best exposure for your questions.


----------



## Monath (Apr 20, 2013)

Bump!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ryanic (Oct 9, 2013)

Definitely log. Did you happen to get the budget tune or the more expensive option that allows for tweaks? Did you try removing the HIDs and see if power restored?


----------

